# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  MP3 of the Day - Variacion Andina

## NewsFetcher

*MP3 of the Day*

From the Mandolin Cafe MP3 Library.

Song title: _Variacion Andina_
By: Magnus Zetterlund - Variacion Andina from the album N/A



Stream it below or download it:



Your browser does not support the audio element.


Get this cut and 600+ other tunes on the Cafe MP3 page

----------

